# Briggs & Stratton cold start issue



## Cobrargc (Dec 1, 2008)

Spring is right around the corner. I've got a Craftsman mower with a B&S 2BSXS.1901VH 275260 engine. I fought the mower most of last year. The mower starts right up after using the primer bulb, then dies after a few seconds. This process goes on until the short runs warm the engine enough to keep it running. During the heat of the summer the mower was fine, but spring and fall it had problems running. Even when it began to run on its own the mower would bog down terribly in grass that wasn't very tall/thick.

Does anyone know anything about this series engine? Why did all the manufacturers do away with the conventional throttle and manual choke?

Does this engine have a manual or pneumatic governor? It seems the choke is not functioning correctly. Is it adjustable? Also the governor seems to run the engine a little slow, as the self propel speed and engine rpm seem a bit low.

I do most of my own work. Any ideas or a link to a PDF manual for this series engine? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Cobrargc said:


> Spring is right around the corner. I've got a Craftsman mower with a B&S 2BSXS.1901VH 275260 engine. I fought the mower most of last year. The mower starts right up after using the primer bulb, then dies after a few seconds. This process goes on until the short runs warm the engine enough to keep it running. During the heat of the summer the mower was fine, but spring and fall it had problems running. Even when it began to run on its own the mower would bog down terribly in grass that wasn't very tall/thick.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this series engine? It looks like the number you give is off the emissions plate, not the model of the engine. Why did all the manufacturers do away with the conventional throttle and manual choke? Emissions, running with partial choke will pollute a lot.
> 
> ...


With fuels nowadays gas is very hard on rubber parts, the inlet needle is rubber, since there are no adjustments you most likely have a lean set float from the needle seat swelling. Put a kit in the carb


----------



## Cobrargc (Dec 1, 2008)

You're right. The model number is 125K02 1200000 series engine.


----------

